# iui



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

sorry - i am sure you'll all be able to answer this...

does iui bypass your tubes - or do you need to have clear tubes in order to have iui??


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not an expert, but no iui doesn't bypass the tubes.  The egg goes down the tubes as normal, the sperm bypass the cervix by insemination.  If both tubes are blocked then I don't think iui would be an option, you'd need something like IVF which does bypass the tubes.  Hope this helps,

all the best,
Fitou


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks for the response. out of interest - as we are still ttc naturally (charting bbt etc) will having an hsg (is this the same as lap and dye?) will it interfere with my cycle...?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Eva,

An HSG is usually scheduled after your period but before potential ovulation (e.g. between days 6-10 of your cycle). This means in theory you could still ttc on same cycle immediately after hsg. There is a theory that one can have a slightly increased chance of pregnancy after an hcg cycle (especially if oil is used through tubes) because of the potential to 'clear' the fallopian tubes (I don't think this would apply if the tubes were severely scarred or blocked though).

Here is some more info.

http://www.ivf.com/hsg.html

Daisy


----------

